# Worming/Delousing Hogs



## Native87 (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like to worm my hogs. I also think lice/mites is a problem. I use Ivomec injectable orally for my goats but I am at a loss about the hogs. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

*Source: http://www.allivet.com/IVOMEC-p/25010.htm*

Swine: IVOMEC Injection should be given only by subcutaneous injection in the neck of swine at the recommended dose level of 300 mcg of ivermectin per kilogram (2.2 lb) of body weight. Each mL of IVOMEC contains 10 mg of ivermectin, sufficient to treat 75 lb of body weight.
Growing Pigs 1/4 ml per 19 lbs body weight
Breeding Stock 3 ml per 225 lbs-- Add 1 ml for every 75 lbs over 225 lbs.


"BREEDING ANIMALS

Sows:
Treat prior to farrowing, preferably 7-14 days before, to minimize infection of piglets.

Gilts:
Treat 7-14 days prior to breeding.
Treat 7-14 days prior to farrowing.

Boars:
Frequency and need for treatments are dependent upon exposure.
Treat at least two times a year.


FEEDER PIGS

(Weaners/Growers/Finishers)

All weaner/feeder pigs should be treated before placement in clean quarters.

Pigs exposed to contaminated soil or pasture may need retreatment if reinfection occurs.

NOTE:

(1) IVOMEC Injection has a persistent drug level sufficient to control mite infestations throughout the egg to adult life cycle. However, since the ivermectin effect is not immediate, care must be taken to prevent reinfestation from exposure to untreated animals or contaminated facilities. Generally, pigs should not be moved to clean quarters or exposed to uninfested pigs for approximately one week after treatment. Sows should be treated at least one week before farrowing to minimize transfer of mites to newborn baby pigs.

(2) Louse eggs are unaffected by IVOMEC Injection and may require up to three weeks to hatch. Louse infestations developing from hatching eggs may require retreatment."


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Also check Dectomax. And there is an Ivomec that you can add to their feed.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I haven't used commercial dewormers for many years. Everything that breathes around here is fed food grade 100% diatomaceous earth (DE) daily for good health. When fed the right amount, DE also deworms.

Haven't had any lice/mite problems, but if I did, I'd just spread DE around.


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

They have ivomec pour on as well.Put it in a spray bottle and spray there backs.Very easy.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm...careful there. Ivomec Pour-On is not recommended for any species other than cattle and is not recommended for female cattle of breeding age. Cattle and pig skin does not have the same absorption rates. I'm sure if Merial had a Pour-On solution that was safe for swine they would have it for sale.

I would stick with their products that are recommended for swine and only apply it according to label directions. And only after there is credible evidence that they need to be treated with an antithelmic.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Hmm...careful there. Ivomec Pour-On is not recommended for any species other than cattle and is not recommended for female cattle of breeding age. Cattle and pig skin does not have the same absorption rates. ===


Years ago, a friend used the pour-on on her horse. Wherever it was on the horse, it burned off all the hair and the skin was quite tender.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks folks. Ireally appreciate this.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

HeritagePigs said:


> Hmm...careful there. Ivomec Pour-On is not recommended for any species other than cattle and is not recommended for female cattle of breeding age. Cattle and pig skin does not have the same absorption rates. I'm sure if Merial had a Pour-On solution that was safe for swine they would have it for sale.
> 
> I would stick with their products that are recommended for swine and only apply it according to label directions. And only after there is credible evidence that they need to be treated with an antithelmic.


I concur with this 100%. Only ever use drenches/dewormers on the stock that they are intended for and apply as per instructions. I do, with vet approval, use Ivomec injectable as an oral drench with a boar that I'm not game to inject anymore - he must have had a bad experience with needles before I got him and he knows and goes off his head, which is by the by. The point is that it doesn't work nearly as well as if I were able to apply it in the recommended manner.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

You don't say how big your hogs are. For a piglet small enough to pick up, we give injectable ivomec, but the sows and boars get it orally. I will either inject the liquid into a dinner roll to give them, or I buy horse paste to put on a piece of bread for them. I don't care for giving shots to 500-800 lb. pigs.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Feathers-N-Fur said:


> You don't say how big your hogs are. For a piglet small enough to pick up, we give injectable ivomec, but the sows and boars get it orally. I will either inject the liquid into a dinner roll to give them, or I buy horse paste to put on a piece of bread for them. I don't care for giving shots to 500-800 lb. pigs.


When using the paste do you use the same dosage as labeled for horses? I know that it is different for goats..


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

For the lice I use a pyretherin based topical powder. On the head, behind the ears, in the ears. $8 at a local feed store near you. 

Bruce / [ame="http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=ie7&q=celery+juice+pink+salt&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7ACGW_enUS388US388"]ebeyfarm.blogspot.com[/ame]


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Nivensfamily said:


> When using the paste do you use the same dosage as labeled for horses? I know that it is different for goats..


Yes, use at the same dosage as labeled for horses. We've used this method for deworming our hogs for years with good results. Our vet actually approved it before we tried it.


----------

